# Where's the best place to buy D2S phillips 85122+??



## Fusion (Feb 9, 2010)

Where's the best place to buy D2S phillips 85122+??

Are the GE branded ones as good as the 85122+ ?

I was doing research and seems like the Phillips 85122+ are currently the best because of less color shift through the life of the bulb.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 9, 2010)

Fusion said:


> Where's the best place to buy D2S phillips 85122+??
> 
> Are the GE branded ones as good as the 85122+ ?
> 
> I was doing research and seems like the Phillips 85122+ are currently the best because of less color shift through the life of the bulb.


 
*HIDbulbsRus.com is a good reputable source of authentic Philips HID bulbs, with VERY competitive prices. *Most people like some color shift from 4200K up to about 4700-4900K which is where the std 85122 Philips ends up, with about 50-100 hours of use (break in). Same for Philips D2R 85126, Philips D4S 42402, Philips D4R 42406, Philips D1S or Philips D1R, D3R and D3S.

You may prefer this behavior but the GE 53500 is like the Philips 85122 not like the 85122+

The 85122+ is harder to find (Philips USA does not stock it) and more expensive.

*Update*: As of 2010 Philips worldwide, does not offer the + versions (85122+) any more. If you find any, they are almost absolutely counterfeits (Knock offs) made in China. They are very prevalent throughout the internet parts shops now. The Chinese are copying all of the Philips and Osram HID bulbs, they look quite authentic, but they are not. They only last about 30% the life of an authentic Philips bulb and they can damage your headlight plastic (excessive UV light) and damage the ballast that powers the bulb. Not worth the risk, especially when they are charging about the same price for fakes as others, for competitively priced authentic bulbs. They pay $5 each for the fakes (counterfeits) and sell them for $30 each and more, often even double that price for fakes on line. *
As of 2013, HIDbulbsRus.com *is still a VERY good place to avoid the counterfeit HID bulb problem*. *They are a reputable USA source for all Philips HID bulbs, one of only a VERY FEW sources on the internet that are not fakes from China, most sites including Ebay (most sellers), newegg, Amazon etc. are fakes (only Amazon their own inventory, likely is real Philips).


----------



## Fusion (Feb 9, 2010)

My headlight went out and i'm looking to get new bulbs and also make a new flashlight.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 9, 2010)

Fusion said:


> My headlight went out and i'm looking to get new bulbs and also make a new flashlight.


 
If you replace 1 headlight bulb you should replace both. The color of the headlights will not match otherwise. They should both be the same model and approx same age. The same production Lot number is also prefered.

Dan


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a question that goes along the same lines. I found some 85122+ advertised as new 0 hours. Now, I have to imagine Philips tests them before boxing them up, but I'd like to know if there's a way to tell if they are indeed 0 hr or not. My guess would be to make sure the salts are on the side of the bulb facing the return wire, as that's the recommended burn position, but I'd like another way of telling too. Any ideas?

BTW, the seller I was thinking about is retrofit source. Anybody had experience buying their *new* philips bulbs?


----------



## zelda (Feb 9, 2010)

look at CPFMP: 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=213406

zelda


----------



## KLowD9x (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.oembulbs.com/philips-d2s-85122-bulb-xenon-light-gas-discharge-lamp.html

The price is great. I sell these same lamps for about 120 a piece.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 10, 2010)

You can get them on ebay for about $40 each delivered.

Bulb age assesment: Unless they have been run a lot, no. The salts next to the return wire, not elsewhere and still yellow and not dark inside the arc chamber. If quite old the arc gap will be larger, > 4.2 mm.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 23, 2010)

XeRay said:


> The salts next to the return wire, not elsewhere and still yellow and not dark inside the arc chamber. If quite old the arc gap will be larger, > 4.2 mm.



Thanks! I figured as much. Most people will test them just sitting in the bulb-holders straight up, which is not the recommended illumination position. Found an ebay seller who looks very legit, and I think I'm going to go with regular 85122 :twothumbs .


----------

